# Public Service Announcement for the Holidays



## Dave Martell (Dec 17, 2014)

Tis that time of year for wrapping presents so this makes for a good chance to get yourself back on the nice list and sharpen up those scissors for your family present wrapper - they'll thank you for it - trust me. I just finished running our scissors through the Twice As Sharp but you can also use a stone almost as quickly. I tell ya, there's only one thing better than zipping through wrapping paper with a fresh edged pair of scissors - and that's not wrapping at all. 

Happy Holidays folks!


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 17, 2014)

I can tell you, I bought some kitchen shears a while ago and had Dave sharpen them before first use. I still get teary-eyed from joy every time I use them, such a difference to what 98% of the population have at home as scissors or shears (and you can beat me, but I forgot yet again what the difference is...). 

Happy pre-holiday week, everyone. 

Stefan


----------



## daveb (Dec 17, 2014)

I have Cutco sissors and they never need sharpening.:cool2:

Hahaha. Hohoho.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 25, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 25, 2015)

Damn, I should've thought to have those tojiro shears done prior to having them shipped.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 20, 2017)

A few of you sent in shears and scissors this year (hooray!) but most will suffer with their old busted paper tearing blunt shearing devices again....shame on you! :wink:


----------

